# How to train on a first Test E cycle..



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey lads,

Currently preparing for my first cycle of test e and at the moment using the Y3T system when i train which i find works well. My question is should i carry on with the Y3T which i find good but cant help feel week 1/2 are abit short with only 3 exercises with 3sets/6-8reps or put together a workout that i really push myself constantly for the 12 weeks im on..?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You should be pushing your self to the limits in your training anyway!

There's no special training for on cycle lol


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> You should be pushing your self to the limits in your training anyway!
> 
> There's no special training for on cycle lol


I do push myself bud i just feel like week 1 of Y3T is very short and i should be spending longer in the gym thats all..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

just go for broke everytime you enter the gym, regardless of your reps/sets/weigh put your full effort into everything, blood sweat and tears, balls to the wall, do this and youll grow, feel every rep, feel every set, i cant wait to get back in the gym


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

id just do week 3, then repeat repeat!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Train 4 days have 3 off days.

Eat like a fvckin basturt, smash the cals this is what makes you gain the most

And don't get injured!!

Enjoy and good luck


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

k3z said:


> id just do week 3, then repeat repeat!


Thats what i was thinking buddy, Alternate week 2 and 3 and drop week 1 for a while..



Craigyboy said:


> Train 4 days have 3 off days.
> 
> Eat like a fvckin basturt, smash the cals this is what makes you gain the most
> 
> ...


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I think when test enanthate fully kicks in you will want to be in the gym all the time and hitting it hard.

Id train hard each day while on course for sure, when you go back to natural the id look at some lower intensity sessions when your body is feeling tired. Sometimes it's pointless planning the rest weeks/days, I tend to go with how I feel.


----------

